# Old School: Bellevue Motorsport info request!



## mk1motorsport (May 30, 2007)

Is there anyone out there that has any history or feed back on there parts (intake manifold)? Info greatly appreciated.

Thanks 
David


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't know about those specific parts, but they have been in business for many many years. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I worked just down the street from them, but they have been out of business for several years [decades]. Maybe they moved, but I talked to one of the employees back in the day and he left due to all the hassles of running an auto repair business.

The manifold was just a welded up intake to accept the larger bore throttle body [Neuspeed]. Nothing really special.


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

mk1motorsport said:


> Is there anyone out there that has any history or feed back on there parts (intake manifold)? Info greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> David


I can tell you that Pro-Flo is an edelbrock trade name, but I don't believe they ever made anything for the rabbit. It may just be a ported and polished stock intake manifold.


----------



## GTIZRX (Nov 21, 2001)

I know this is kind of a old thread but I have one of those intake manifolds. I bought it back in the late 80's for my 84 GTI, it was a stock manifold modified to accept the Neuspeed bigger throttle body without the need for the adapter and the intake runners were gasket matched. You could tell a difference but it wasn't major it basically revved to redline better was all. Actually last year I sent it to Techtonics Tuning and had it matched to a cylinder head that they were doing some major work to. They cleaned it up and made it flow much better.


----------



## mk1motorsport (May 30, 2007)

GTIZRX said:


> I know this is kind of a old thread but I have one of those intake manifolds. I bought it back in the late 80's for my 84 GTI, it was a stock manifold modified to accept the Neuspeed bigger throttle body without the need for the adapter and the intake runners were gasket matched. You could tell a difference but it wasn't major it basically revved to redline better was all. Actually last year I sent it to Techtonics Tuning and had it matched to a cylinder head that they were doing some major work to. They cleaned it up and made it flow much better.


Thank you! :beer:


----------



## LT1M21Vette (Nov 25, 2015)

This guy sells ported intake manifold IIRC.

scientificrabbit.com/


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

I built a manometer and ported my own.
The factory mk1 intake has horribly mismatched runner flow. I measured up to 15% difference between ports. When I got done, it measured 25% more flow over stock intake with larger tb gasket matched. This was gasket matched to intake gasket, not enlarged. Only ports enlarged with mild taper to match stock head ports. The difference between ports was less than 1% and I could not get any better due to voltage fluctuation from house power. 

Based on what nyfam has reported, I am sure it was good for 6 hp or so. The car it went on had other work done, so can't compare to intake only mod.

I know of no tuners who sold a proven ported intake back in the day. Colin at TT probably made some for his cars, but I never saw one for sale to general public. Whole runner port, not at gasket.


----------

